# Can long term eating disorders cause IBS?



## jessicaw (Nov 17, 2014)

My question is, can long term eating disorders cause IBS? I have had a rather long term ED, and everyone has always told me that I have IBS because I trashed my own digestive system. I'm happy to accept this as the truth (it wouldn't be the only thing in my life destroyed by my ED), but if it isn't my eating disorder that brought it on, maybe I can stop beating myself up for 'bringing it upon myself' and look for some better ways to manage it.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, I certainly think it's possible and I also beat myself up daily for having "given myself IBS". For me it was untreated OCD and anxiety that I believe were the cause. I believe they resulted in the GERD and IBS-C that I have and I duly blame myself for it. I've tried very hard to change my view (seen shrinks, take meds etc.) but I just can't shake it.


----------

